# Jeeps with Snow Plow Broom



## lawnranger (Oct 15, 2007)

Home made snow plow brooms on Lawn Ranger Regina Jeeps


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks very ineffective on snow more than a dusting.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

First time I've ever seen something like that. Why use those instead of a plow?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe for brick surfaces (like the one they are parked on)??


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Whats on the back of the jeep?


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Lets see one of these in action


----------



## lawnranger (Oct 15, 2007)

go to you tube look up-- jeep broom plow-- you can see it plowing deep snow


----------



## lawnranger (Oct 15, 2007)

mycirus;1097443 said:


> Whats on the back of the jeep?


shovel to touch up the edges just slips in the bumper


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice setup, a mini airport rig...
They use brooms anything less than 3" without any issues...
Now how does it work on road debris and leaves?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Watched the video, it works good. One of the problems I see though is the snow piling on top of the broom, then spilling off when you raise it. Maybe you could put some type of piece to roll the snow ahead(when pushing) or behind(when pulling). Like this, side view, \_____/ Should keep most off it off.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If that broom turned like a plow it would be even better. Looks like it does a good job but to speed it up it needs to turn.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im not feeling it, looks like it takes forever to plow a small driveway with all the runoff, i cant even imagine trying to use the broom in wet snow, it struggled in the powder.


----------



## lawnranger (Oct 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1097618 said:


> im not feeling it, looks like it takes forever to plow a small driveway with all the runoff, i cant even imagine trying to use the broom in wet snow, it struggled in the powder.


that video is in a 12000 sq foot driveway with over a foot of snow...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Unity Race Way used to have a Fisher Speed Caster with an 8' broom on it in the Summer. They used it to sweep up speedy dry that they put on the track when there was liquid on the track.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those look pretty sweet. They look like they have their niches (brick drives/maybe sports tracks or fields when it snows).


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i seen them used on wheelers, looked good to me


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Its a jeep thing , you wouldn' t understand. I don't.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lawnranger;1097633 said:


> that video is in a 12000 sq foot driveway with over a foot of snow...


i dont know what your smoking but thats not a foot of snow, not even close. 4-5 inches tops


----------



## cti531 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it looks pretty damn cool. Obviously it isn't meant to replace a snowplow as many here seem to think by the negative comments. I think it certainly has it's niche and I would'nt mind having one myself!


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Would or wouldnt?? LOL!


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to have one of those for our clients with the 20,000 dollar driveways.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

id like to see that on a chip sealed driveway. bet that would work much better than a plow at not tearing them up. but with all the slushy crap we plow idk how well it would do


----------



## Bozcat Boss (Oct 31, 2010)

One of the properties I look after has a base of concrete with an epoxy coating that would be perfect for this. I can't use any metal cutting edges and the rubber edge just doesn't really work that well.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Won't ever own one. Why couldn't you just use a poly or rubber edge on a blade instead of a broom?


----------



## lawnranger (Oct 15, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1103701 said:


> Won't ever own one. Why couldn't you just use a poly or rubber edge on a blade instead of a broom?


Because I have down pressure backwards and forwards and can clean a double or triple driveway perfect in a couple minutes and not scratch surfaces or tear lawns, all I have to do is pull into the driveway drop the broom down pull it back to sidewalk going in and out a couple times then push it all on the front lawn jump out touch up the edges around the garage door and do the steps and walkways and off to the next one. This set up, for what we do can do about 80 res. driveways and walkways just one guy and a jeep in about 6-8 hours and we could never get that much done with a truck with a blade doing res driveways and have them swept perfect clean.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I like the idea that it is easy on the edges of the grass. That is the main problem I have when plowing residential is getting the grass sometimes.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

lawnranger;1107168 said:


> Because I have down pressure backwards and forwards and can clean a double or triple driveway perfect in a couple minutes and not scratch surfaces or tear lawns, all I have to do is pull into the driveway drop the broom down pull it back to sidewalk going in and out a couple times then push it all on the front lawn jump out touch up the edges around the garage door and do the steps and walkways and off to the next one. This set up, for what we do can do about 80 res. driveways and walkways just one guy and a jeep in about 6-8 hours and we could never get that much done with a truck with a blade doing res driveways and have them swept perfect clean.


I guess a back blade would change things. I was thinking from the perspective of just something on the front.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

meh.... ....


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

You better get a patent for that before someone else does. If not already.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i just went online and applied for the patent hopefully i get it, can you send me the build specs for the unit lawnranger?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

If you haven't used the broom, you realy wouldn't understand.


















BTW, this is lawnrangers design.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

just like anything else it seems like it has its positive and negative aspects...as long as it works for you


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I watched the video and it is not very efficient on that drive. Now if all of your drives were single or double straights I could see it working out very well, but put a 6.5 or 7 ft plow on any jeep and it is going to be a resi plowing machine that IMO will out do the broom.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

if you think about where they are located. they get mostly light, dry snow, that only totals 3-4" at a time (if i remember the post from last year). and for them, it works better then a plow......

great idea for what thier doing, if you asked me....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Brooms have there uses. But, I don't plow any places that a broom would work better than a plow.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

We do a large church that requested no steel blades on the front walks. We use the SnowEx brooms on the skids.


----------

